# Types of People that Piss You Off



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 21, 2010)

Getting more at people that do certain things than specific groups.

#4. Trolls
#3. PCfags
#2. "I am/have minority/disability "x" so I'm entitled to better treatment than you!"
#1. Fundies (incipient terrorists)


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 21, 2010)

*smugfags
*narcissists
*ignorant people who insist they're right about everything
*assholes/trolls
*people with no compassion

oh, and
*people who can't control their fucking kids


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 21, 2010)

- People who shove their beliefs in your face.
- People that borrow your stuff and make it theirs.
- People with superiority complex.
- People who ask to be treated as equals... then they ask for special treatments.
- People who love violence and stupidity.
- People who destroy public utilities.

There's many more but that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 21, 2010)

Animu fans/weeaboos/otakus. They're even worse than the animes they watch.
 People who nerd rage over shit in general (like the Star Wars prequels)
 People who think they're awesome because they "realize" how retarded/asshole-ish they are. You're not fooling anybody, you are still a retard.
 Metal heads, they're elitist cunts who tends to complain about everything.
 Furries. Do I even need to explain this?


----------



## Browder (Jun 21, 2010)

No one. People who piss me off rarely fall into 'types' and I am much to nice for my own good.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 21, 2010)

-drama kids
-narcissists 
-elitists in general
-those who go through life oblivious
-neglectful of animals...or children


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 21, 2010)

Hypocrits who criticize others for their exact same qualities.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 21, 2010)

Ignorant and/or deliberately stupid people.


----------



## Eske (Jun 21, 2010)

Greg's list sums it up nicely for me.



greg-the-fox said:


> *smugfags
> *narcissists
> *ignorant people who insist they're right about everything
> *assholes/trolls
> ...



Most of all:

People who evidently believe that they are God's chosen legacy, here to cast their holy light of truth and wisdom onto us lowly mortals.
And no, I'm not talking about religious fanatics.  I'm talking about people who need to take a breather from having their heads shoved so far up their own asses.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 21, 2010)

Religious fundamentalists piss me off the most.  Fundamentalists are what ruin religion for everybody else.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 21, 2010)

cops
politicians
ceo's
my boss
hollywood
racists
misogynists
murderers (may be synonymous with all of the above)

thanks


----------



## Attaman (Jun 21, 2010)

It should be noted that _most_ of these don't get me to the point of pissed off, but a lot can bring me to "Not Amused" territory.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> #3. PCfags


  On this note (Assuming you meant Personal Computer and not Politically Correct), Macfags.

Seriously, I'm not bitching because I'm some _eeebil_ PCfag who will never touch a Mac:  I've used one for some two full years.  I, quite frankly, see _nothing_ making a Macfag's sense of smug to be justified.  Hell, it's like they took a Parallels Boot, ran it alongside thirteen programs at the same time on the Mac OS, saw that it performed poorly (Shock and awe!  Two OS' running at once makes the second one's performance crap!), and went "Oh well all jacked up PC's on their best settings must be this good, glad I have a Mac hur hur."



Radio Viewer said:


> - People who shove their beliefs in your face.
> - People that borrow your stuff and make it theirs.
> - People with superiority complex.
> - People who ask to be treated as equals... then they ask for special treatments.
> - People who destroy public utilities.


 These for certain, sometimes I can understand the violence / stupidity love.



Kellie Gator said:


> Animu fans/weeaboos/otakus. They're even worse than the animes they watch.
> People who nerd rage over shit in general (like the Star Wars prequels)
> People who think they're awesome because they "realize" how retarded/asshole-ish they are. You're not fooling anybody, you are still a retard.
> Furries. Do I even need to explain this?


First item:  Only ones that get to me are the ones that make it their obsession (see: like your final complaint group), name everything in Anime / Faux-Japanese for example.

Second item:  Again, circumstantial for me.  Complaining because the E-670 Blaster was retconned to be a D-549 blaster, that's inane.  Complaining because one of the whole points of an installment has been removed simply to justify a new philosophy (ALL SITH ARE NOW 100% PURE EEEBIL!  EEEEEEEEBIIIIIIIL!), not so much.

Third:  Circumstantial, much less so.

Final:  Most of the ones here are pretty tolerable.  Many I see on other sites (Youtube and Comic Forums especially)... not so much.  Oh lawd, a Bad Webcomic Review of [x] Comic!  Let's start an eight page baaaaw-fest and wank our favorite artists' ego.  I mean, if they say they might try to do one of the changes proposed from several of a dozen critique sites, it's obviously better to hammer it into their skull that the other site's opinions don't matter and they should attempt no progress.  Definitely much better.



kyle19 said:


> -drama kids


  Depending on how things develop, these range from head shaking to laughs.



kyle19 said:


> -those who go through life oblivious


  This mixed with those who say that you are going through life oblivious.  Yes, the world's harsh out there, you should expect it to not be full of nice people / should grow some thick skin.  However, in return, you're not horribly unprepared for the world if you don't think some sexuality / religion / race / etcetera is going to rape you / kill you in some dark alley the first chance it gets just because they're in the prior group.



Martino Zorrilla said:


> Hypocrits who criticize others for their exact same qualities.


  Agreed.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jun 21, 2010)

Misandrists.
Feminazis.
Black supremacists.
People who believe that everything is the Straight White Christian Man's fault.
Stalin worshippers.
Gays who've just come out (they're obnoxious).
Americans who believe that America is God's Own Countryâ„¢ and the Center of the Universeâ„¢ and everyone should speak English because it's the best language.
Gays who hate/despise bisexuals (and whine about intolerance/bigotry all the time).
Vertically challenged men who constantly need to prove that they're REAL MEN.


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2010)

Fat people that are overly sensitive about their weight, but do nothing about it.
Furfags.
Homosexuals that just LOVE to flaunt off their sexuality. I'm not against homosexuality, but seriously. It can be annoying.
People who hate on MY musical preferences, when their preferences are absolute shit.
Insane Christians that push their religion on others.
Any idiot, like my sister, who thinks I'm an alcoholic because I drink wine _occassionally._
Weaboos.
People expecting every internet community with a journal feature is automatically a hugbox.

The list goes on and on.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 21, 2010)

People who fuck up the damn bathrooms because they think its funny. They piss on everything (seats, walls, toilet paper, ETC.), steal the locks, doors, toilet seats, and NOT FLUSHING.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 21, 2010)

__________ annoy me and piss me off.

(easier than rattling a long list off of all the different people, just write something in the blank and there's a decent chance it'll be true)


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Rednecks.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 21, 2010)

I hate people that pick on you or insult you for no reason.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 21, 2010)

Fundies.







Dassa' bout it.


----------



## Don (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd make a long and highly descriptive list of all the people that piss me off, but I really don't want to sit here and type for an entire half hour. Most of them have already been mentioned though, so at least you guys saved me some work :V.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 21, 2010)

Bigots
Rednecks
Sexists
Fundamentalists
Neo-Nazi's
etc


----------



## Plantar (Jun 21, 2010)

Skeptics.
Doubtfuls.
Negative people all around.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 21, 2010)

- Slow People (seriously, move the fuck out of my way)
- Dumb people who act smart
- People who can't take an insult joke


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Attention whores
Annoying/spoiled little kids
Douche guys
Bitchy popular kids
Sluts


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 21, 2010)

Way to go, Jelly.


For me:
*angry teenagers on the internets
*yobby teenagers in the streets
*uncaring parents of the above teenagers
*smokers insisting their right to smoke is more important than everyone else's right to not breathe that shit in
*people who yell out of passing cars for the lols when you jump


----------



## Hir (Jun 21, 2010)

Religious people.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 21, 2010)

*YOU*


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Ricky said:


> *YOU*



At least I don't make you piss on.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Way to go, Jelly.
> 
> 
> For me:
> ...


 
^this

*Blacks who abuse their blackness (Is aww da white mans fawt >:/ )
*people who take sports too srs
*twitards, narutard, avitards and any other -tards out there
*people who actually like 4kids
*country singers and their fans
*your mother :V
*People who debate what system is best. Get over yourself.
*People who go, "Hurr durr, PC iz best!" See above ^
*people who boss others around to hide their flaws and weaknesses

I can't think of any more


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 21, 2010)

-You
-You
-You
-You
-You
-Democrats
-Republicans
-People that use drugs irresponsibly.


----------



## Conker (Jun 21, 2010)

Otherkin do a pretty good job of pissing me off.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone following or perpetuating gender stereotypes.
Baby cannons.
Religionfags.



8-bit said:


> *People who debate what system is best. Get  over yourself.
> *People who go, "Hurr durr, PC iz best!" See above  ^


 
This, especially when they randomly IM me just to start some wanking on  the subject.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 21, 2010)

Sportfags.
Mediawhores.
fashionfreaks.

Plus all people that assists in the pussification of this planet.


----------



## Tally (Jun 21, 2010)

Jelly said:


> cops


 
What's wrong with cops? =/


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> What's wrong with cops? =/



Baitcar.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 21, 2010)

8-bit said:


> *twitards, narutard, avitards and any other -tards out there


Re-tards still trump them all.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 21, 2010)

Pathological liars are just about the only people who I genuinely cannot stand to be around. 

I really do not care for people like that.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 21, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Pathological liars are just about the only people who I genuinely cannot stand to be around.
> 
> I really do not care for people like that.



I think it must be a slight mental illness. Because it's even when there's nothing to gain from lies.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I think it must be a slight mental illness. Because it's even when there's nothing to gain from lies.



Lies!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Lies!


 
He's onto me!


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 21, 2010)

People who think "open-minded" means "I'll gladly adopt your views as my own." instead of "I'll listen to your explanation."


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 21, 2010)

Blues said:


> People who think "open-minded" means "I'll gladly adopt your views as my own." instead of "I'll listen to your explanation."


 
Oh my God, THIS.
Though, it may just be a last shot at getting the upper-ground by making them feel bad or look ignorant.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 21, 2010)

- Furfags
- Gays that feel the need to flame all over the place
- politics obsessed types
- Deliberately dumb types
- Most ravers
- Most metal fans
- World of Warcraft's playerbase
- Munchkins in D&D 3.5
- Brats
- People that feel the need to TALK VERY LOUDLY
- Texters (when I'm talking to them)
- Console/computer warring tards
- People that loathe ALL cops
- Pro-socialism/communism types
- Gangstas
- Stereotypical Mexicans/Latinos, that leave their yard a mess complete with dead cars and 5 kids
- Religious fundies
- "video game reviewers" that think bitching about a game is a review
- Druggies
- People that insist on sharing their private information to you
- People you just can't make happy
- Most of the people of my generation
- Nerds calling other nerds nerds for doing nerdy things while doing nerdy things
- Sports fans, ruining the actual game itself
- Rednecks
- Bad parents
- Thieves
- Liars
- People that bitch incessantly
- Rush Limbaugh 
- /b/tards
- Powergamers
- Hippies
- BROS
- Yuppies
- People that wear too many metaphorical masks
- Blind-faith'ers
- People that drive "Smart Cars"
- Hunters (see Rednecks)
- People that stare, because a double-take isn't enough.
- Greedy fuckers
- Weeaboos/otakus/animetards
- Zoophiles/pedophiles/etc.
- LOL SO RANDUMB
- TwitardsUHHHMAYYZIIING BUUUUK
- Passive-aggressive people
- Wal-Mart employees
- Some of my old managers
- People that repeat a punchline until you acknowledge them
- Smokers
- Drunks
- Nationalists such as Ishnu
- "whatevers" that go with anything
- People that drive XBAWKSHEUG vehicles
- People that speed/don't use turn signals/run stopsigns/etc.
- People that think wearing black and cheap metal spikes/chains makes them edgy/tough/dangerous/etc.
- People that bring their kids to movies they have no business being in
- People that will never admit they're wrong
- People that do things that are bad for them and don't care
The list goes on....


----------



## Tao (Jun 21, 2010)

Femboys
Ignorant People
People who drive like they have a mental handicap


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 21, 2010)

Bloody Hell, Rilvor.

Though I agree with pretty much all of them. What's wrong with otaku? :c


----------



## Jelly (Jun 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> What's wrong with cops? =/


 
Boston Massachusetts has settled a lawsuit for $3,000,000 to the family of a young man who was killed when an officer allegedly tackled him from behind to arrest him and then lying about tackling him even though the manâ€™s injuries didnâ€™t match up with the official police version of events. 

The Tampa Florida police department is being sued by the widow of a bouncer who was shot to death by police while he was following people that he kicked out of the club he worked at when they threatened to go to his home and attack his family since they knew where he lived, which was less than a block away. Allegedly the police shot him without warning when they saw he had a gun with him after they were called to the scene. 

Three Parkersburg West Virginia police officers are the subject of a lawsuit alleging that they went into the wrong manâ€™s home without a warrant or just cause while responding to a call about a fight and then beat that man before arresting him on false charges. 

A Chattanooga Tennessee police officer is accused of trying to stop a medic from getting his wife to the emergency room while she was apparently suffering a stroke on what was supposed to be their honeymoon. Seems the officer started a pursuit when the man ran a red light while blaring his horn and had his hazard lights on. But when they got to the ER the officer attempted to block their path and arrest him there. While he did get her inside he was jailed on several felony charges over the incident and now finds himself out of a job while his wife recovers. 

A Houston Texas police officer is accused of falsely arresting a teenage boy who is attending a special pre-police high school with aspirations of becoming a cop. Not only that, but when the officer detained the boy because he thought he matched the description of an armed man, he then shot the boyâ€™s dog that he was walking after the boy begged the officer to let him get it under control. The boy still hopes to be a cop someday, but says it wonâ€™t be in Houston. 

Washington DC police are accused of needlessly killing a 62-year-oldâ€™s 13-year-old dog while conducting a search in her home with her permission, which she only gave them on condition that they would let her lock her dog in the bathroom and that they wouldnâ€™t shot it. Sure enough a cop opened the bathroom door and shot the dog to death while they were searching for the womanâ€™s grandson who hadnâ€™t lived their for years.  If you think those officers couldnâ€™t imagine a way to make this even worse, theyâ€™re trying to justify it by saying they found empty drug wrappers in the homeâ€¦ which the woman says were nothing more than fortune cookie wrappers. 

The city of Atlanta Georgia is apparently ready to settle a lawsuit for $20,000 to a 62-year-old woman in what appears to be a textbook cases of â€œcontempt of copâ€. She was arrested for asking â€œwhy?â€ when a police officer ordered her and her friends to move from a public sidewalk while they were talking. 

A Hamilton County Tennessee deputy accused of wrestling with a man who was filming the police while they were responding to a bar brawl in an apparent effort to take the manâ€™s camera while it was strapped to him. 

A Boyce Louisiana police officer has been charged with theft and malfeasance in office after the department investigated a complaint about items that were stolen from vehicle. 

A Marion County Indiana sheriffâ€™s sergeant was fired after arrested for driving while drunk. Apparently police where called by friends who were trying to stop her from driving while she was drunk. When the officer arrived she swore she wouldnâ€™t drive but the officer didnâ€™t believe her and waited a block awayâ€¦ then caught her after she drove past. 

A Clay County Florida deputy was fired and arrested for grand theft after allegedly submitting timesheets that fraudulently claimed he was on military leave when he wasnâ€™t in the military at the time. 

A Stamford Connecticut police officer who was already facing charges for showing a woman with a toddler in the back seat a picture of his penis in a bizarre attempt at a pick-up line during a traffic stop has now resigned after more women came forward and complained of sexual harassment, triggering more charges. 

Finally, a Bethlehem Pennsylvania police officer and a bar manager are both facing evidence tampering charges for attempting to erase surveillance videos of a crash that occurred as the result of a police chase. Oddly, officials say that if they hadnâ€™t tried to erase the tape the officers wouldnâ€™t have faced any discipline since the chase was within policy. (sample headlines for misconduct on the date 06/18/10 from www.injusticeeverywhere.com)

+blue wall of silence
+blue wall of domestic abuse
+authority to very easily ruin one's life
+color of law charges
+authority to intimidate
+on average, *much* weaker reprecussions for abuse of power, than non-police citizens committing equal crimes
+all the ones in my neighborhood are tremendous dicks, they regularly speed through red lights using their sirens and lights, which is dangerous and stupid
 +they harass people in my neighborhood, regularly, as well; our cops have a somewhat well-known reputation for being complete assholes

i dont know they just piss me off, man


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Bloody Hell, Rilvor.
> 
> Though I agree with pretty much all of them. What's wrong with otaku? :c


 Otaku is one step above weeaboo I guess :|


----------



## Kobu (Jun 21, 2010)

Egotistical people.  That's about it.

I don't care to hear how amazing you are.  :'(


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 21, 2010)

Egotists
Drama Whores
BAWWWers
Generalizers
Child Abusers
Emo Teens
Fundies... All kinds


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 21, 2010)

Jelly, a lot of American cops clearly become one for Instant Gun. But what about the brave police who directly risk their lives to protect civilians? Or when police drive drunk women home so they don't get hurt walking?


----------



## Jelly (Jun 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Jelly, a lot of American cops clearly become one for Instant Gun. But what about the brave police who directly risk their lives to protect civilians? Or when police drive drunk women home so they don't get hurt walking?


 
they piss me off
that's all im saying

If they do their jobs, as society pays them to do, then we're hunky-dory. There is just regularly a complete lack of transparency in their actions. I don't hate them by any means, and I don't think they're all bad people.

But that's not going to stop an almost instinctive response that they generally piss me off.


----------



## Tao (Jun 21, 2010)

Also

Cops
People who tweet every 2 seconds
People who play Farmville
Little kids that play video games
Old people that play video games
Racists
Trolls
Black people that act gangster
White people that act gangster
Security guards that try and act like cops
Walmart employees that are assholes
Mexicans that jabber at you in Spanish instead of trying to speak English
Preps 
Rednecks that I can't understand
Rednecks that ride their lawnmowers around
Jocks
People that assume everyone around them is a complete dumbass
Femboys
People that think swearing a lot makes them edgy
Fat people that whine about being fat but refuse to lose weight or anything
Abnormally skinny people
Albinos that act like they're fragile because they're albino
Girls that never shut their mouth
Girls that act like they're fragile
Women that spend more money on decorations and clothes than they do on food
Women that talk endlessly about things I don't care about
Trolls
People who play video games and act like they know everything about the game when they just started playing it
People who don't bother to learn what to do in a videogame
Dumbasses
People who whine to me
People who force their shitty tastes on me
People who listen to Justin Bieber, the Jonas Brothers, etc.
People who laugh at LOLcats
Youtubers whose video previews have a picture of them and a brightly colored background
Shane Daweson
Ugly trannies
Assholes
People who move things back after you move them somewhere else
People who call you even though they know you're busy
Friends who don't answer texts or their phones
People who sit on Facebook all day
Attention whores
Furries that cry about being a furry and being hated
People who draw shitty anime art but post it on DA anyway
Anyone who reads Twilight
Stephanie Meyer
Anyone who watches Twilight
Nerds who don't care what you think and ram their tech talk down your throat 
People who constantly ask me "Do you watch X show on Adult Swim?"
People who like Scrubs
Anyone that doesn't like Seinfeld


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 21, 2010)

Jelly said:


> they piss me off
> that's all im saying
> 
> If they do their jobs, as society pays them to do, then we're hunky-dory. There is just regularly a complete lack of transparency in their actions. I don't hate them by any means, and I don't think they're all bad people.
> ...


 
But when everyone has this opinion, the police officers will feel unappreciated. Imagine how the police feel when they're asked to do a boring job like supervising a fair, but get glares/abuse from people they're protecting. I'd be mad at people. And then grumpy. And then stop caring--which is not cool when in authority.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jun 21, 2010)

i can't imagine why a person's existence would piss me off.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 21, 2010)

-People who are _always_ or nearly always negative.
-Religious people


----------



## Akro (Jun 21, 2010)

-Christians who think Jesus forgives them every 3.14159 seconds
-Hackers who get bored and hack my shit -.-
-People who think abbreviations on the internet makes them cool and understandable
-Your mom


----------



## Rytes (Jun 21, 2010)

Cock-blockers and people who can't mind their own business are the only types that grind my gears


----------



## Jelly (Jun 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> But when everyone has this opinion, the police officers will feel unappreciated. Imagine how the police feel when they're asked to do a boring job like supervising a fair, but get glares/abuse from people they're protecting. I'd be mad at people. And then grumpy. And then stop caring--which is not cool when in authority.


 
I'm pretty sure I pay them to not break into an old woman's bathroom and shoot her dog, Belle.
and besides, plenty of people suck cop dick around here
so don't worry
im sure they don't feel underappreciated for running red lights

hey but don't take my word for it
http://news-herald.com/articles/2010/05/28/news/doc4bfebfccc9eeb220883567.txt

anyways, i dont want to get pissed off with them
i just do

Besides, I still act completely cordially when I have to deal with them and they're not ribbing me over something retarded.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 21, 2010)

1. The 'lolcellphone' types. 2. Wacko conservatives. 3. The closed-minded. 4. You're gon go to hell for that! 5. Fangirls / fanboys. 6. Those who can't have an enlightened debate. 7. The morally inclined. Well, I have standards myself but I can't stand those who go out of their way to be that much of a 'better' person than me. 8. Those who get bored easily.

I could go on but I'm bored with this topic.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 21, 2010)

- in-your-face scene kids
- in-your-face hipsters
- in-your-face cop haters
- in-your-face wiggers
- in-your-face furfags
- in-your-face anime fans
- in-your-face dumb, mainstream, teenage girls
- in-your-face gamers
- in-your-face underaged /b/-tards
- in-your-face communist lovers and neo-nazis
- in-your-face drug enthusiasts
- in-your-face drama whores
- in-your-face _________________


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ah yes, I forgot:

Militant Atheists (Yes, I am an Atheist, but i'm not going to try and get someone to not believe in God. :B)
Converters (Ok, I want to hear about your religion, no I'm not going to believe in it, goodbye)
The close-minded
The generalizers (Especially if they only nit-pick at the negatives. Because clearly the WBC is an analogue for the entire 2-billion Christian population of this planet, as much as the Creator of the salvation army is)
Conservatives (Derp)
Those who are ignorant, and don't want to learn.
Those who are wrong, are clearly wrong, but refuse to listen to why they're wrong.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 21, 2010)

Twitards
Narutards
In-your-face treckies
Tools
Druggies


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 21, 2010)

Jelly said:


> +authority to very easily ruin one's life
> +color of law charges
> +authority to intimidate


 I really am not fond of cops as a group for these reasons. Most of the laws I see as pointless and arbitrary, so it is only natural to dislike the people charged with enforcing these laws. Not to mention they are given a lot of authority over people they should not have and simply reserving the right to use that authority irks me. 

I do not dislike individual cops (unless they are assholes) but for the profession as a whole, notsomuch.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 21, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I really am not fond of cops as a group for these reasons. Most of the laws I see as pointless and arbitrary, so it is only natural to dislike the people charged with enforcing these laws. Not to mention they are given a lot of authority over people they should not have and simply reserving the right to use that authority irks me.
> 
> I do not dislike individual cops (unless they are assholes) but for the profession as a whole, notsomuch.



I'm the opposite; I like the idea of law enforcement, but many individual cops are simply violent meatheads who, by some freak accident, have no criminal record. It is consoling to consider that they are still mortal, and there are many more of "us" than "them".


----------



## Enwon (Jun 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> -People who are _always_ or nearly always negative.


 WHY DO YOU HATE ME!!!!!?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 21, 2010)

Fags.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 21, 2010)

People that bash spirituality in general
People that are not concerned about their childrens' health
People that abuse kids in general
People that want to kill any "pest" animal they see


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 21, 2010)

perfectionist.
neighbors who play music loud into early morn.(like 2pm-4am, got a few here)
people who play music in there cars with very high bass can here it over a block away.
people who go slower than the speed limit(more so in a car that can easily go fast)
parents who cant control there kids.
cops or any knd of officer that think there uniform makes them better and stand above than all else.
a lot in religion(i do have religious beliefs but so many think there way is right and all others are wrong, even ppl from same church)(I never try to get people to believe the way I do and keep my religion to me self)


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 21, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Re-tards still trump them all.


 
Wait. retards (mentally handicapped) or RE-tards (resident evil fans)?


----------



## Jw (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh boy, another list.

People that act like someone they're not. Examples:  someone who's gangster, rich, smart, beautiful, redneck, stupid, correct or entitled to everything. I've had to put up with all of them-- seriously.
People with racisms or other prejudices. 
People that can't seem to think for themselves.
People that have no respect for others property, privacy, peace, life or opinion. Think religion-bashers, vandals, murderers and people that don't seem to make their kids SHUT UP IN RESTAURANTS.
People that think they are above the law-- cops, judges and lawyers in particular. Who should know the law better than them?
People that cannot drop pointless arguments.
People that are quick to speak but have little wisdom to share. 

People who are lifelong politicians. No exceptions-- see all above

Oh, forgot to add: Right handed people that force lefties to stop using their dominant hand. I've had a grandparent, elementary teachers and other people that attacked me for being a lefty or forced me to not write with my left hand as a kid. They failed to make a full convert out of me-- I'm mildly ambidextrous.


----------



## Trance (Jun 21, 2010)

(Accidental post)


----------



## black tiger (Jun 21, 2010)

most my friends 
cops
people that are smart asses
and half my familey i think thas it 
oh and people that use my tools and dont put them back


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 21, 2010)

I have an iron heart, nothing would really piss me off.

Weeaboos don't scare me because I am used to them and I have a superior mocking technique for them.
Section clear.


----------



## Querk (Jun 21, 2010)

People who can't use common sense and people who are dicks.

I think that covers just about everything.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 21, 2010)

Tao said:


> Also
> 
> Cops
> People who tweet every 2 seconds
> ...


 
...yes, yes, yes, YES..
damn it I never watched seinfeld :C

People that quote a whole fucking wall of text piss me off


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 21, 2010)

- Idiots.
- Whiners. Especially "LIFE SUCKS I HATE EVERYONE"-type whiners.
- Emos and scene kids.
- Whores.
- Attentionwhores.
- People that hold me back in lines because they're just dicking around.
- Fat people in itty bitty clothes that are bursting at the seams.
- People who wear shirts that say stuff like "Baby", "Cutie", "Hottie", "I'm a bitch but that's okay because I have tits", or some other kind of stupid whore shit.
- People who argue with you over the definition of a word when you've already cited sources disproving them.
- People who latch onto a single stereotype and let it redefine their entire personality. And god forbid you tell them they're a poseur.
- People who use the excuses "You're a troll." or "Haters make me famous. Thanks for the attention." or "You must have a really shitty personal life." when you reprimand them for being intolerable cunt stains.
- People who flood your Facebook updates with the most insignificant stuff about their babies. "Aw, he pointed to a magnet on the fridge today!" I DON'T GIVE A FUCK.
- People who shove their nose in with their moral objections, when you're talking to someone else.
- Anyone above the age of 16 who is a Twilight fantard.
- Kids who rebel against their parents or other authority figures just for the sake of rebellion.
- Hypochondriacs.
- People who adopt a pre-existing style or subculture and claim that it makes them "different" or "unique" or that it "expresses who they really are."
- Drivers who nearly run into you, either in a vehicle or as a pedestrian, just because god forbid they take an extra minute to get somewhere.
- People who think that owning fancy gadgets makes up for lacking an interesting personality. It doesn't.
- Anyone on a power trip who steps out of line.
- Anyone joining a group solely to find acceptance and support among those people.
- Pedophiles.
- Strangers who hit on you. ESPECIALLY strangers who hit on you, knowing you're in a relationship.
- Anyone who takes offense to words that aren't being used offensively, like saying "lolfag."
- Hyperactive children.
- People that use excuses regarding art like "All I have is MS Paint and a mouse." Then stfu and TRY HARDER.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 22, 2010)

I rather dislike people with repetitive speech, I have this problem with a few persons I know where they always use a particular phrase over and over. "You know what I mean?" This woman says that every sentence for as many years as I've known her, and if I don't answer she thinks I'm ignoring her. No, it's because you're asking me this question five times a minute! Give it a rest woman! I'm a quiet enough as is, please don't make me waste my breath repeating "Yeah... Yeah, yeah."

Parents who won't discipline their children, pet owners who've let the pet become the master from excessive babying and wonder why their dog disobeys them.


----------



## Surgat (Jun 22, 2010)

-narcissists 
-selfish people
-bigots 
-intellectually dishonest people


----------



## Kusatsu (Jun 22, 2010)

People who bitch about their life endlessly but do absolutely nothing to improve their lot.


----------



## Crimes (Jun 22, 2010)

People who take life too seriously
People who take the internet too seriously


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't think that anybody pisses me off because I try to be nice to everyone you know what they say "treat people the way you want people to treat you" well that is my "motto !!!"


----------



## Marley (Jun 22, 2010)

People who make mountains out of molehills.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm pissed off by any minority who stereotypes all white people as racist.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2010)

I've edited my list to:
people


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

Stupid optimists who are a constant ray of sunshine and happy thoughts >:C Makes me want to punch them... oh wait they'd find a way to turn that into something positive.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jun 23, 2010)

The dumb, annoying kind.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 23, 2010)

Lombaxes.


----------



## Stawks (Jun 23, 2010)

People who only listen to the Beatles.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 23, 2010)

wait wait wait, Val,
how can a stranger know you're in a relationship?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 23, 2010)

People who hold strong opinions on subjects they don't understand.

You all know who you are.


----------



## Alexistar (Jun 23, 2010)

YOU!1! Nah ilu.

- Artists who draw incredibly boring art and think drawing anything erotic will permanently hurt you reputaschon and dightnitayy.

- People with no fantasy whatsoever.

- The "Everyone hates me... I have nothing to live for..." kids.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 23, 2010)

people who: because they are maybe 4 inches taller than you think that they can boss you around and start shit with you.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jun 23, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> people who: because they are maybe 4 inches taller than you think that they can boss you around and start shit with you.


 
MIDGET DETECTED LOL


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 23, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> MIDGET DETECTED LOL


 oooohohoho holy cow.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jun 23, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> oooohohoho holy cow.


 
I'm just playin'

BFF?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Animu fans/weeaboos/otakus. They're even worse than the animes they watch.
> People who nerd rage over shit in general (like the Star Wars prequels)
> People who think they're awesome because they "realize" how retarded/asshole-ish they are. You're not fooling anybody, you are still a retard.
> Metal heads, they're elitist cunts who tends to complain about everything.
> Furries. Do I even need to explain this?



Yush, I can piss you off when ever I want 

It's like a game to me


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 23, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> I'm just playin'
> 
> BFF?


 yeah dude!!!

I know you playin


----------



## Shy-wolf (Jun 25, 2010)

Trolls and People who take advantage of other people. They just have no respect for other people.


----------



## Ames (Jun 25, 2010)

White people.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 25, 2010)

Short people. They got no reason to live.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Short people. They got no reason to live.





			
				Willow's Height said:
			
		

> 4'11"



:c


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2010)

Failtrolls.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 25, 2010)

Christians wiggers


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 25, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Christians wiggers


 
AZN jiggas.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :c


 
My fursona is 4' 11"! D'awww :3

Anywho... I hate bipolar people, and those who are jealous of every fucking little fucking fuck fuck thing



fuck.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 25, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> fuck.


 shit


----------



## LollipopInMyHair (Jun 25, 2010)

Parents who get overly aggressive at their kids over the smallest things.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 25, 2010)

LollipopInMyHair said:


> Parents who get overly aggressive at their kids over the smallest things.


 but children suck!


----------



## LollipopInMyHair (Jun 25, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> but children suck!


 
Yeah pretty much, but I have to hear my mom whine like an ass when my little brother gets car-sick. Highly unnecessary.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 25, 2010)

LollipopInMyHair said:


> Yeah pretty much, but I have to hear my mom whine like an ass when my little brother gets car-sick. Highly unnecessary.


 Well, it is somewhat of an inconvenience.


----------



## LollipopInMyHair (Jun 25, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Well, it is somewhat of an inconvenience.


 
But she acts like it's his fault for getting sick. Maybe if she would drive like a normal person, she wouldn't have to clean up that gunk.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 25, 2010)

LollipopInMyHair said:


> But she acts like it's his fault for getting sick. Maybe if she would drive like a normal person, she wouldn't have to clean up that gunk.


 Well, there are windows I'm assuming.


----------



## LollipopInMyHair (Jun 25, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Well, there are windows I'm assuming.



If he puked out of a window, he would end up getting all over the side of the car, or splashing the windsheild of the person behind us. I really love my mom, but she is awfully hateful =\.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 25, 2010)

people who think that they can be a bigger smart ass then you


----------



## Apollo (Jun 25, 2010)

Overly religious people


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 25, 2010)

preppy girls


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 25, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> I hate people that pick on you or insult you for no reason.



I'm with you on that one.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 25, 2010)

Those bitchy girls who think their smart when they say something they think is smart... Which isn't...


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 25, 2010)

Those who complain about the music I listen to
Paparazi
Those who speak into their cell phone at a louder than neccessary volume as if that will make the person on the other side speak up because they can't hear them.
Those who speak to the answering machine as if it was a real person
Those who do stupid things that they would've picked up on had they used their common sense.
People that bother you to a boiling point
People that are inconsiderate when talking in general i.e. racism
People that use unnecessary, indecent, inappropriate, immature words thinking it makes them cool i.e. [weed], [fuck], etc.
People that have unoriginal names laced with unnecessary letters/symbols i.e. [WEED]IXXXi_ASSASSIN_SNIPER_NINJA_iXXXI666
List can go on forever


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 26, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> People that have unoriginal names laced with unnecessary letters/symbols i.e. [WEED]IXXXi_ASSASSIN_SNIPER_NINJA_iXXXI666
> List can go on forever



You mean ASSNINJA?


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 26, 2010)

I hate people that talk about you when you're RIGHT THERE.

My grandmother was praying out loud and just happened to include "And let my granddaughter finally see that Jesus is the answer."

What do you say to that? "Thanks...I guess."


----------



## Korex (Jun 26, 2010)

*Conceited types
*Wannabee Types
*People who wont stop Yapping on what they are good at >.>
*Noobs
*People who puts others down

that's like about it


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2010)

Liar said:


> I hate people that talk about you when you're RIGHT THERE.
> 
> My grandmother was praying out loud and just happened to include "And let my granddaughter finally see that Jesus is the answer."
> 
> What do you say to that? "Thanks...I guess."



That's very rude. Old people can be jerks.

You should have asked why she's telling _God _what to do. :U


----------



## Thatch (Jun 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> That's very rude. Old people can be jerks.


 
#4. SCIENCE!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2010)

Thatch said:


> #4. SCIENCE!


 
:3


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 26, 2010)

You


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jun 26, 2010)

EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

/THREAD


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

Stereotypical furries
Weeabos
Smug assholes
Apple Fanboys


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 27, 2010)

I forgot people who rush to the defense of a religion  using this ridiculous argument:

"If they followed it _properly,_  they wouldn't do barbaric pratice  'x' "

...when technically the "proper" way to practice a religion is to do exactly as its texts dictate.
 Consider what _that_ would imply!


----------

